# New mvc owner



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi all! New Marriott vacation club owner. I only bought a basic package with 2000 points as my wife and I will only do big trips every few years. 

That said, what is your experience? Will 2000 points buy us much? We also signed up for Amex bonvoy brilliant card as we were told use it like a debit card pay it off rack up points. Use the bonvoy points for airfare and use my vacation club points for lodging. Does this plan make sense? I'm not much of a couponer so looking for what makes sense. 

Can anyone share any advice/wisdom? Should we buy more points? Is there a better card for airfare? Trying to afford nice vacations with the family without throwing away all my money.

Thanks! Hope we didn't make a mistake buying this.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is the points chart to give you an idea of point needs at various resorts, seasons, villa size and view.  



			https://vacationpointexchange.com/pointschart/points_charts_2021.pdf
		


Note.... you can always rent additional points, in any year you need them, from other owners here...  www.vacationpointexchange.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks! Hope we didn't make a mistake buying this.


How long ago did you make your purchase?


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Hi all! New Marriott vacation club owner. I only bought a basic package with 2000 points as my wife and I will only do big trips every few years.
> 
> That said, what is your experience? Will 2000 points buy us much? We also signed up for Amex bonvoy brilliant card as we were told use it like a debit card pay it off rack up points. Use the bonvoy points for airfare and use my vacation club points for lodging. Does this plan make sense? I'm not much of a couponer so looking for what makes sense.
> 
> ...


You made a mistake depending on how much you paid and if you bought resale or not.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 28, 2021)

If you don't know what the points will get you it did not make sense to buy.

Have you ever spent $20,000 before but you didn't  know what you were buying? Think about that a few times. 

 Rescind if you still can, you can always buy the same thing again,  but I doubt you'll want to. The credit card has nothing to do with yiur purchase, anyone can get it.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

We bought it last week. It goes into full effect in May

We paid just shy of 20k.

They showed us cards of 2 week Hawaii trips for 2300 points. I knew it was marketing gimmick but was thinking it would buy a week and we could go say every 2 years for 2 weeks.

The thought of paying it off was appealing as they said we could will to our kids and we always own the 2000 points just pay the maintenance fees around 160 per month.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We bought it last week. It goes into full effect in May
> 
> We paid just shy of 20k.
> 
> ...


Please rescind! I beg you. Send letter tomorrow morning per instructions in your papers. You'll  have time  to figure it all out. If you don't you're stuck for life and will be back here complaing like so many others.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We bought it last week. It goes into full effect in May
> 
> We paid just shy of 20k.
> 
> ...


If you can rescind please send in the paperwork to do so first thing in the morning. You can buy the same amount of points resale and save $10,000


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

I passed the 3 day rescind window so I'm stuck right? 

What is the exit strategy if we didn't want this down the road? 

What are the gotchas that we should watch out for that makes you think we would regret this? Is there another time share we should look at or stay away from all timeshares? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

They gave us 4000 points as a bonus and no fees for first year. 

I'm concerned about buying points from someone online as I'm not well versed in how it works but would like to learn.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

What state was it purchased in? I don't know what state only has a three day rescission period. In Florida it is 10 days. Nevada is 5.

Here is a list of the rescission periods for each state. No Marriott timeshares in one with only a three day rescission period.





						Timeshare Cancellation Rights & Special Protections: 50-State Chart
					

Learn how long you have to cancel a timeshare contract and whether you get special protections in each of the 50 states, plus D.C.




					www.nolo.com


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

We are in Florida and purchased in Florida. 

Other than price do you not think the mvc is worth the money? 

I like the thought of their program where you can rent resorts 500.00 for the week without using your points. Has anyone used this? How does it work out?


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 28, 2021)

You should absolutely rescind!  You way way overpaid!  You need to rescind and then do a lot of research before jumping into anything.  Buying resale would save you thousands and thousands of dollars!!

what state did you buy in?  Most states have a longer recession period than 3 days.  Typically 5-10 days depending on the state.  Review the recession instructions in your contract IMMEDIATELY, and follow them exactly to get out!


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We are in Florida and purchased in Florida.
> 
> Other than price do you not think the mvc is worth the money?
> 
> I like the thought of their program where you can rent resorts 500.00 for the week without using your points. Has anyone used this? How does it work out?



Florida recession period is 10 days.  Send a recession letter.  You will be glad you did.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We are in Florida and purchased in Florida.
> 
> Other than price do you not think the mvc is worth the money?
> 
> I like the thought of their program where you can rent resorts 500.00 for the week without using your points. Has anyone used this? How does it work out?


Please don't take this wrong,  but you were bamboozled and have little clue where you money went. There is no magical, exit strategy.  You pay it off , sell for 7k, or die.You are asking other than the money is it worth it. This makes no sense. Of course if it were free it would be worth it.

There is no such thing as your 500 a week question unless you're  talking about garbage ii getaways.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

What should we do for vacations instead?  Just save and go like we have been? 

Please share why you say we would be glad we canceled.  Trying to know what we got ourselves into


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

davidvel said:


> There is no such thing as your 500 a week question unless you're talking about garbage ii getaways.


I resent that


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Please don't take this wrong,  but you were bamboozled and have little clue where you money went. There is no magical, exit strategy.  You pay it off , sell for 7k, or die.You are asking other than the money is it worth it. This makes no sense. Of course if it were free it would be worth it.
> 
> There is no such thing as your 500 a week question unless you're  talking about garbage ii getaways.



I don't want to sound argumentative. So please don't take it that way just trying to learn/understand. When you pay for vacation, you get nothing back.

In this case if I sell and get 7k back isn't that better than the traditional paying 5k a year for vacation?

Yes the ii getaways is what is was referring to. You don't think they're a good deal?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> What should we do for vacations instead?  Just save and go like we have been?
> 
> Please share why you say we would be glad we canceled.  Trying to know what we got ourselves into


Timeshares are a great vacation product IMO. ALl the people saying rescind (me included) own timeshares. The thing is, you need to know that it is right for you and you are buying the right system for you. Many here will say to buy a Marriott resale week somewhere for pennies on the dollar. You can often buy a Grande Vista Platinum 2BR week for a couple thousand, vs the $20K you spent. The 2,000 points you have will get you into a 2BR Grande Vista in gold season. So as you can see if you only wanted to go to Grande Vista every year, you will be far better owning Grande Vista.

That said, people often want flexibility. WIth a 2BR Grande Vista week, you lose flexibility when compared to points, but you can get much better value out of the week. That of course takes a lot of work, patience and some nail biting.

The general consensus on TUG is; Rescind, Research, Rent, Resale. You only have a limited amount of time (10 days in Florida) to rescind before you are stuck. However, if you rescind you have lots of time to research and determine the best vacation product for you. It might be Marriott, it might be another brand, or it may not be timeshare at all. Best to rescind, do your research and if you still want to buy from Marriott, go back to them and try to get a better price per point by doing a hybrid deal where you can bundle a week and points. You may pay a little more, but you will get more points and the price per point will be closer to $7-$8 vs the $10-$11 you likely paid.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Timeshares are a great vacation product IMO. ALl the people saying rescind (me included) own timeshares. The thing is, you need to know that it is right for you and you are buying the right system for you. Many here will say to buy a Marriott resale week somewhere for pennies on the dollar. You can often buy a Grande Vista Platinum 2BR week for a couple thousand, vs the $20K you spent. The 2,000 points you have will get you into a 2BR Grande Vista in gold season. So as you can see if you only wanted to go to Grande Vista every year, you will be far better owning Grande Vista.
> 
> That said, people often want flexibility. WIth a 2BR Grande Vista week, you lose flexibility when compared to points, but you can get much better value out of the week. That of course takes a lot of work, patience and some nail biting.
> 
> The general consensus on TUG is; Rescind, Research, Rent, Resale. You only have a limited amount of time (10 days in Florida) to rescind before you are stuck. However, if you rescind you have lots of time to research and determine the best vacation product for you. It might be Marriott, it might be another brand, or it may not be timeshare at all. Best to rescind, do your research and if you still want to buy from Marriott, go back to them and try to get a better price per point by doing a hybrid deal where you can bundle a week and points. You may pay a little more, but you will get more points and the price per point will be closer to $7-$8 vs the $10-$11 you likely paid.



Thank you so much for this information! They unfortunately charged us 14.26 per point  

The appeal of the program was to help us do our bucket list vacations. Paris, Italy, Hawaii virgin islands to name a few. Saving, it feels out of reach. Paying a little and doing points puts it all within reach provided the marriott bonvoy points buy us airfare.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> I don't want to sound argumentative. So please don't take it that way just trying to learn/understand. When you pay for vacation, you get nothing back.
> 
> In this case if I sell and get 7k back isn't that better than the traditional paying 5k a year for vacation?
> 
> Yes the ii getaways is what is was referring to. You don't think they're a good deal?



I would say rescind as others have advised and then do a lot of research and decide what is best for you!

With TS you often can‘t just decide you take a trip and book it like with a hotel- there Is limited availability especially if you travel on school breaks which are high demand- and 2000 points is not going to get you a 2Br in Hawaii, the MVC property in France is an hour outside Paris and there is no MVC in Italy. 

I am not advising against TS ownership- This is how we’ve travelled with our kids ( youngest is about to graduate college!) and we have been to Hawaii twice, MVC Paris-Disney, Aruba, St Thomas and all over the continental US with parents and kids getting a good nights sleep and not breaking the bank.  I mostly did this exchanging my MVC week on interval international.  I do have some points now which I have mostly been using to add extra nights. I wouldn't hesitate to rent more points if I needed them but I won’t buy more because it’s tough to balance having just the right amount to use before they expire.
Good luck- don’t give up on TS but do think it though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thank you so much for this information! They unfortunately charged us 14.26 per point
> 
> The appeal of the program was to help us do our bucket list vacations. Paris, Italy, Hawaii virgin islands to name a few. Saving, it feels out of reach. Paying a little and doing points puts it all within reach provided the marriott bonvoy points buy us airfare.


At $14.26, you certainly need to rescind. That is full retail and they should have better discounts right now, even on a 2K package. That said, any deal they offer you won't be as good as you can get resale and resale points work just the same as direct from Marriott.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thank you so much for this information! They unfortunately charged us 14.26 per point
> 
> The appeal of the program was to help us do our bucket list vacations. Paris, Italy, Hawaii virgin islands to name a few. Saving, it feels out of reach. Paying a little and doing points puts it all within reach provided the marriott bonvoy points buy us airfare.


Follow the rescission instructions and send the postmarked letter certified USPS and hold onto the proof of postmark. It’s also important that whoever is named on the contract, must be named and sign the rescission letter. 

Once it’s sent, you need to research where you want to go and where you want to stay. You may find that MVC isn’t the system for you. You may find it is. Either way, learn all of the systems and what resale restrictions there are when buying. Congrats on saving a ton of money


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thank you so much for this information! They unfortunately charged us 14.26 per point
> 
> The appeal of the program was to help us do our bucket list vacations. Paris, Italy, Hawaii virgin islands to name a few. Saving, it feels out of reach. Paying a little and doing points puts it all within reach provided the marriott bonvoy points buy us airfare.


I own 5 deeded weeks and have figured out how to make them work.  The total cost for buying all five was around $10K.

Paris - There is only one timeshare (or maybe none) there.  Marriott has a timeshare about 20 miles outside of the city that is easy to exchange into.  There are also affordable getaways within Paris.  But the Marriott is an easy exchange with a deeded week.

Virgin Islands.  I have booked these using a 1 BR Marriott deposit and snagged a 2 BR St. Thomas Marriott.

Hawaii - using my deeded weeks (1 BR) I booked a 1 BR Kauai Westin Princeville and a Waiohai 2 BR.  In the past I have also tried and succeeded in exchanging into Point at Poipu and Maui Marriott Ocean club.  

I take my 2 BR deeded weeks and split into 2 units - a 1 BR and an efficiency.  I pay around $1600 MF for my 2 BR. So I figure that the cost for the 1 BR is around $945 and the efficiency is around $745.  (That includes the $90 split fee).  So I booked Waiohai for $945 which is equal to about  1550 points.  If I was on the points system I think that it would have been around 3000 or 3500 points.  

I did each of these exchanges using either an efficiency or 1 BR Palm Desert deposit.  If I was paying in points I would have to pay a bunch.  But I've got resale weeks.  If you use the "best principles" for exchanging you can do well.  Reserve the highest demand week.  Deposit it. Request shoulder season at least 1 year in advance with a half dozen different resorts.  Wait.  

So, my advice is to look into buying deeded weeks resale.  It take a bit more effort or knowledge to make it work but I consistently get good trades.


----------



## rthib (Mar 29, 2021)

Just so you know, you can buy the exact same points you bought resale for $5-6/point ($2 to $3 + $3 junk fee) So regardless of the week vs point argument, you, overpaid. Luckily you found Tug and can do some research and buy what is right for you.
If you want to do points, look at the charts, determine the correct amount you want and then look at resale market.
unlike with weeks where there are some difference in what you can do with resale vs regular, resale points once you pay the $3 fee are just like regular points,


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies! 

If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?  

Will these points be mine year after year? 

Do the fees go up based on how many points are in my name?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?
> 
> ...



First things first.

The first thing you need to do is to rescind -- and you need to do that tomorrow.

Only afterwards, begin your research about what timeshare or timeshare points, if any, it makes sense for you to buy.

Take your time; resale prices are not going up.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thank you so much for this information! They unfortunately charged us 14.26 per point
> 
> The appeal of the program was to help us do our bucket list vacations. Paris, Italy, Hawaii virgin islands to name a few. Saving, it feels out of reach. Paying a little and doing points puts it all within reach provided the marriott bonvoy points buy us airfare.


Assuming your story is true, you came here for advice, not knowing what you bought for $20k. You got sound advice that you refuse to listen to. I understand why they got you.

In a deep depraved, sort of,  kind of (not really) way, your responses kind of make me hope you don't  rescind.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Fallenone (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> They showed us cards of 2 week Hawaii trips for 2300 points. I knew it was marketing gimmick but was thinking it would buy a week and we could go say every 2 years for 2 weeks.


Just a few days ago they have an "escape" package for Kauai. 2BR 4 nights. These "escapes" are their last minute inventory surplus deals that is available for some specific nights within a few weeks so you need to take them at moments notice. And those 4 nights go for 720 points. Normally if you book ahead for 12 months to get an ideal time that you can travel you are paying more than 2000 points for a week for Hawaii.


----------



## rthib (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?
> 
> ...


There are many reputable brokers that TUG members (including myself) can recommend. Yes you would be considered an owner.

If you buy points (vs renting) they are just like the points you purchased directly, just cheaper. Yours forever.

Maintenance fees go up year after year and are based on number of points. There is a sticky post that list Maintenance fees it $/point. Same is true for weeks owners, MF go up on week every year too.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?
> 
> ...


Once you pay Marriott junk fee to Marriott,  the resale points are as good as the points you just overpaid Marriott for. They are yours year after year.

before you buy points, figure out where you want to go. I hear aruba is hard to get with points.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Once you pay Marriott junk fee to Marriott,  the resale points are as good as the points you just overpaid Marriott for. They are yours year after year.
> 
> before you buy points, figure out where you want to go. I hear aruba is hard to get with points.



We would just enjoy seeing different parts of the world. I'm going to rescind today just trying to figure out what the best way to vacation is. Sucks to book hotel rooms that are 500/ night but the cheap ones are terrible.


----------



## gsb (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m going to offer a different opinion. I’ve been an owner with MVC for 30 years. We’ve loved it and believe it’s taken us places we wouldn’t have otherwise gone. 

If OP purchased 2,000 points for $20,000 after discounts and such, he or she got a pretty good deal, especially if you consider the 4,000 bonus points. Even if we say those are worth .61 per point, that’s more than $2,400 in line vacations.

could OP save a couple thousand by buying resale and paying fees to Marriott?  Sure. But I don’t think it’s a terrible idea to keep what they bought.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 29, 2021)

I'll pile on as someone who bought retail first (and actually knew kinda sorta what they were getting into) - RESCIND.  That deal will always be there.  Do a self-analysis of what you want to do from a travel perspective, then tell us.  We'll give you advice/direction on likely a couple of different ways to get there costing far less than what you bought.  No one is saying don't get into timeshares.

2,000 points will only get you a week in Hawaii every 2-3 years, won't do anything for Italy and probably not for Paris either (there is a MVC outside Paris, but not a lot of availability during busier seasons).

I'm really happy with the system and the resorts, just wish I had spent a little less money to get into it.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 29, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I resent that


Me, too!!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We would just enjoy seeing different parts of the world. I'm going to rescind today just trying to figure out what the best way to vacation is. Sucks to book hotel rooms that are 500/ night but the cheap ones are terrible.


You wouldn’t be happy with this points ownership. Traveling all over the world is limited with timeshares and you exchange into other resorts with interval to do so. If youre used to paying 500 a night on a hotel room, then I don’t think you’d be happy with the quality in accommodations you’d be receiving with interval.

I also “travel the world”. Not every trip is a timeshare trip. I use a lot of airbnb, Vrbo, and hotels. Timeshares have been great for those trips to Florida and the Caribbean for me. Outside of that, I use other means of booking. I own 4 weeks; (2)1 bedroom units and (2) 2 bedroom units.

rescind, figure out where you’d be happy visiting every year or every other year and buy into that system.

Don’t buy thinking that this is going to get you all over the world in 5 star accommodations at will. It also takes a lot of planning. This is why most people think timeshares or vacation clubs are a scam. They buy with unrealistic goals on how to use it. Many times they were lied to and misled by sales reps and never really wanted the thing anyway. This takes a great deal of education to understand and maximize. Luckily for you, you’re here already and doing what others did too late, join TUG.


----------



## rthib (Mar 29, 2021)

gsb said:


> I’m going to offer a different opinion. I’ve been an owner with MVC for 30 years. We’ve loved it and believe it’s taken us places we wouldn’t have otherwise gone.
> 
> If OP purchased 2,000 points for $20,000 after discounts and such, he or she got a pretty good deal, especially if you consider the 4,000 bonus points. Even if we say those are worth .61 per point, that’s more than $2,400 in line vacations.
> 
> could OP save a couple thousand by buying resale and paying fees to Marriott?  Sure. But I don’t think it’s a terrible idea to keep what they bought.


2,000 at $5 is $10,000 vs $20,000 (There a tons of resales at $2 and less just looking at redweek add the $3)
So more than just a few thousand dollars.

But I don't believe it is just the $ that is the issue. Why 2,000 points? That doesn't get you any status so you are only 10 months out to reserve less than a week. 
If the OP really wants to travel, probably could work a hybrid purchase to get more points at a better MF.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2021)

gsb said:


> I’m going to offer a different opinion. I’ve been an owner with MVC for 30 years. We’ve loved it and believe it’s taken us places we wouldn’t have otherwise gone.
> 
> If OP purchased 2,000 points for $20,000 after discounts and such, he or she got a pretty good deal, especially if you consider the 4,000 bonus points. Even if we say those are worth .61 per point, that’s more than $2,400 in line vacations.
> 
> *could OP save a couple thousand by buying resale and paying fees to Marriott?*  Sure. But I don’t think it’s a terrible idea to keep what they bought.



OP paid $14.26/point, or about $28.5K + closing costs.  The bonus points are worth about $2,500, so the net cost is $26K (+ closing).

OP could buy 2000 points @ ~$5/point (+ closing) -- about $10K total.  

The points are identical.  The price differential is $16,000, which seems substantial to me.  ymmv


----------



## Dean (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> I don't want to sound argumentative. So please don't take it that way just trying to learn/understand. When you pay for vacation, you get nothing back.
> 
> In this case if I sell and get 7k back isn't that better than the traditional paying 5k a year for vacation?
> 
> Yes the ii getaways is what is was referring to. You don't think they're a good deal?


I agree with cancelling and then evaluating before you proceed.

As for the value/savings of joining, it really depends on how you'd use it.  For one person owning is a dramatic savings, for another it's more expensive than paying cash, renting privately, condo's, etc.  It can also be aggravating if you can't or don't get what you're planning.  Realize that buying in all cases only makes sense to use for the timeshare resorts, not for hotels, tours, cruises, etc.  I wouldn't buy for the one off trips either, buy for what works routinely over the next 5-10 years, even better if it also works for some of your other planned options.  Timeshares aren't a dramatic savings, even when they work well.  Don't forget about the limitations, built in yearly costs, gotchas and up front cost.  For mostly off season options it's almost always cheaper not to own a timeshare.  Even if timeshares work well for you using such criteria as paying cash up front, budgeting yearly fees and other costs, planning a full year or more ahead, and understanding the compromises of a timeshare; you still need to decide which one and which version works out best for you over the next 10 years plus.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 29, 2021)

I believe someone said this before, but I would encourage you to give us some details- don’t worry you are anonymous- and knowing that it will be easier to advise so it doesn’t sound like people are being argumentative.
For example- how large a family are you/ what size unit will you need? Do you cook on vacation or eat out?
Do you need to travel on school breaks/ can you easily get time off work/ can you plan in advance? Or will you travel last minute? Do you leave near an MVC resort?
Where do you want to go/how does this compare to MVC resorts list- there are lots more resorts/ locations available for exchange on interval and some places are just not TS locations.

For us we have always loved the space to spread out in a TS so probably would end up getting more than one hotel room as the kids got older, we also like to cook many of our meals and find the MVC have nice amenities that keep us on site some days rather than out spending- that’s were our savings come in.  We also felt “obligated” to take a vacation each year since we were paying maintenance fees and looking back on our now grown family that was the biggest value of all.

Getaways on II are final sale weeks ( actually they have just introduced short stay getaways for less than a week). You can find some good deals especially off season- for example you can get a 2Br at Cypress Harbour in Orlando for about $500 this summer during a non holiday week. Getaways are final sale- no refunds, no changes.


----------



## gsb (Mar 29, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> OP paid $14.26/point, or about $28.5K + closing costs.  The bonus points are worth about $2,500, so the net cost is $26K (+ closing).
> 
> OP could buy 2000 points @ ~$5/point (+ closing) -- about $10K total.
> 
> The points are identical.  The price differential is $16,000, which seems substantial to me.  ymmv


In post #6, the OP said The purchase was just shy of $20,000 which is what I was basing my comments on. I don’t think anybody is paying $14.26, especially during COVID. I was also thinking MVC was starting to exercise ROFR on resales under $3, so perhaps I have incorrect information. That‘s why I was suggesting the gap might be closer than people were claiming, especially if the shy of $20,00 is an all-in price.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rescind you can always purchase later.  Do your homework and learn the system.  I was strictly a Marriott weeks owner for over a decade.  Just purchased points to use recently and do enroll said weeks.  It was a very nice enjoyable decade of exchanges before I got the right deals to enroll.  Take your time, the offer you are rescinding will still be there next month.  But your $30k buy will be worth $5k-$6k right after your recession period is over!


----------



## rthib (Mar 29, 2021)

gsb said:


> In post #6, the OP said The purchase was just shy of $20,000 which is what I was basing my comments on. I don’t think anybody is paying $14.26, especially during COVID. I was also thinking MVC was starting to exercise ROFR on resales under $3, so perhaps I have incorrect information. That‘s why I was suggesting the gap might be closer than people were claiming, especially if the shy of $20,00 is an all-in price.


You have incomplete information. One of the reasons to work with an experienced broker is they will assist you in navigating ROFR.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2021)

gsb said:


> In post #6, the OP said The purchase was just shy of $20,000 which is what I was basing my comments on. I don’t think anybody is paying $14.26, especially during COVID. I was also thinking MVC was starting to exercise ROFR on resales under $3, so perhaps I have incorrect information. That‘s why I was suggesting the gap might be closer than people were claiming, especially if the shy of $20,00 is an all-in price.


OP said he paid $14.26 in post #20.

I assume he is overvaluing the perks to get $14.26 x 2000 to be less than $20,000, but 4000 one-time DC points are worth about $2,500 (@$0.625).


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I believe someone said this before, but I would encourage you to give us some details- don’t worry you are anonymous- and knowing that it will be easier to advise so it doesn’t sound like people are being argumentative.
> For example- how large a family are you/ what size unit will you need? Do you cook on vacation or eat out?
> Do you need to travel on school breaks/ can you easily get time off work/ can you plan in advance? Or will you travel last minute? Do you leave near an MVC resort?
> Where do you want to go/how does this compare to MVC resorts list- there are lots more resorts/ locations available for exchange on interval and some places are just not TS locations.
> ...



Hi there. There are 4 of us; myself, wife, 15 year old son and 9 year old daughter. 

We typically eat out on vacation. I'm sort of a foodie and like trying different foods.

We typically travel on school breaks but have avoided exhorbitant fees and had my kids do online learning sporadically as well.

We're from Tampa, and several resorts nearby between clearwater and orlando.

One thing the salesman said is the points price of resorts never changes. I feel like they flat out lied about that one.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Hi there. There are 4 of us; myself, wife, 15 year old son and 9 year old daughter.
> 
> We typically eat out on vacation. I'm sort of a foodie and like trying different foods.
> 
> ...


Based on what you are saying, I would rescind and use that money to buy double the points resale and you would then have enough for one week in a two bedroom for most destinations. Really review the MVC points chart, which changes EVERY YEAR btw, and look at each resort for a date you are likely to want, to see what you really need Points wise. You can also rent points from other owners in the event you need more points in any given year.  It’s a good points system but don’t overpay for literally no reason.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> OP said he paid $14.26 in post #20.
> 
> I assume he is overvaluing the perks to get $14.26 x 2000 to be less than $20,000, but 4000 one-time DC points are worth about $2,500 (@$0.625).



Hi there; finally had a minute to sit down and go through my paperwork. The purchase price was $23,102 with $931 in closing costs.


alexadeparis said:


> Based on what you are saying, I would rescind and use that money to buy double the points resale and you would then have enough for one week in a two bedroom for most destinations. Really review the MVC points chart, which changes EVERY YEAR btw, and look at each resort for a date you are likely to want, to see what you really need Points wise. You can also rent points from other owners in the event you need more points in any given year.  It’s a good points system but don’t overpay for literally no reason.



We have the paperwork here with the rescind information. Do we just type a simple letter saying something like "After much consideration and research we feel this is not the right program for us" and send it receipt required to the address listed in our paperwork? Does it have to be notarized? I want to avoid them trapping us.

Thank you


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Hi there; finally had a minute to sit down and go through my paperwork. The purchase price was $23,102 with $931 in closing costs.
> 
> 
> We have the paperwork here with the rescind information. Do we just type a simple letter saying something like "After much consideration and research we feel this is not the right program for us" and send it receipt required to the address listed in our paperwork? Does it have to be notarized? I want to avoid them trapping us.
> ...


Check post number 1. There is sample verbiage to type out. Write you are rescinding the contract # and to not make any additional payments and refund the money already paid. Do not call the sales office. 









						FAQ - Rescinding/Canceling a Timeshare Purchase
					

What is "Rescinding" or the "Right of Rescission?"  Rescinding is a completely legal way to cancel the purchase of a timeshare and get all of your money back, within a certain number of days.  The number of days you have to rescind differs from state to state - See the list below for the states...




					tugbbs.com
				





Again, make sure whoever signs the contract signs the letter. You do not need to have it notarized but you do need to have is sent USPS certified mail with proof of postmark. 

Follow the instructions clearly and do whatever it says to cancel. It should have been in the mail today! It only matter when it was sent.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Check post number 1. There is sample verbiage to type out. Write you are rescinding the contract # and to not make any additional payments and refund the money already paid. Do not call the sales office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our signing date was 3/21/2021 so we should be good to send tomorrow.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Our signing date was 3/21/2021 so we should be good to send tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!



As an example, you can pick up 3500 points for around $7K less than what you paid for 2000 points. 









						MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB DESTINATION POINTS, 3,500 POINTS, ANNUAL,TIMESHARE, DEED  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB DESTINATION POINTS, 3,500 POINTS, ANNUAL,TIMESHARE, DEED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Again, research to make sure Marriott is the system that you want. There are other systems out there all with different rules and resorts. Points systems operate differently among each system and certain systems treat resale ownerships differently than buying direct. Marriott points purchased resale or through Marriott are treated equally. This is why they charge a junk fee of $3 per point.


----------



## Binaryslave (Mar 29, 2021)

CPNY said:


> As an example, you can pick up 3500 points for around $7K less than what you paid for 2000 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Are those points earned every year for life? Can you point me in the right direction on how I purchase those to become an owner?


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks! Are those points earned every year for life? Can you point me in the right direction on how I purchase those to become an owner?


Yes, you own them. They are allll yours. 

You’ll work with the eBay seller. You can buy it now for 6,999 or follow the auction. If you win the auction or buy it now, the seller who is a broker will handle all of the steps you need to take to purchase and set up an account with Marriott. That eBay seller is reputable from what I’ve read on here. 

Once again, are you sure Marriott vacation club is the system you want? You do know the points can be used at Marriott vacation club resorts only? You can convert to bonvoy points and book hotels but it’s usually a bad conversion and done as a last resort.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 29, 2021)

Yoda: "Impulse is strong with this one..."


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Yoda: "Impulse is strong with this one..."


I got the same feeling. But hey, it’s always fun spending someone else’s money.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 30, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks! Are those points earned every year for life? Can you point me in the right direction on how I purchase those to become an owner?




Your dollars go a lot further on resale weeks, and your carrying costs won't be as high.  Granted, you won't have the flexibility, but you will have ownership.

CLEARLY you need to do far more research prior to purchasing anything, and TUG is a good source of answers.  Keep your hands in your pocket until you've done all your research and get all your questions answered.

Welcome to TUG and do think about becoming a TUG member.  It will be the best $15 you ever spend!



.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 30, 2021)

davidvel said:


> There is no such thing as your 500 a week question unless you're  talking about garbage ii getaways.



Wow, what a silly comment. Perhaps it applies to you, however, many of us use II getaways and love them. I use 4-6 per year, fantastic value. Perhaps the cancel zeal got the better of you.


----------



## Dean (Mar 30, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Thanks! Are those points earned every year for life? Can you point me in the right direction on how I purchase those to become an owner?


I believe you need to slow down and just learn before looking to purchase gong forward.  You have some questions to answer for yourself before you buy back in and these include.  You also have to unlearn much of what you were "taught" on your timeshare presentation.  

Will Timeshares work for what I want to do?
Will Timeshares save me sufficient money for the same or similar compared to cash?
Which is the best product?
Can I pay cash?
Will the future fees, and INCREASES put a burden on finances?
Can I and will I plan a full year or more ahead?
It's really not until you answer yes on ALL of those questions that you should even consider buying.  If so then you need to look at the various products to decide which one is best.  Options like Marriott weeks only resale, Marriott Trust Points resale, various Marriott Hybrid options, buying resale then enrolling are all applicable and you should look at other timeshares including Wyndham, Hilton, Diamond and Bluegreen.  You really should understand all of these before proceeding then buy the single best product that fits your vacation needs and your budget.  Buying Marriott Trust points, even resale, is still one of the more expensive ways to go long term.  Remember that fees on trust points are much higher than many of the other options, including other Marriott options.  Don't forget the TVM/Opportunity cost thoughts here.  Timeshares when bought for high dollars rarely present any real savings unless you're playing the system in some way with exchanges or similar.  There are exceptions, usually where large volumes are concerned.  Do not rush in the name of savings for the next vacation, it'll cost you a lot more than you possibly could save.  Also if you think a combination is your best option, pick the best one and get started before expanding your purchases.  


Binaryslave said:


> We would just enjoy seeing different parts of the world. I'm going to rescind today just trying to figure out what the best way to vacation is. Sucks to book hotel rooms that are 500/ night but the cheap ones are terrible.


I'm not sure timeshares are a great way to do what you state here.  You can do a portion of it but timeshares are very limiting for world travel.  Look at the options for Marriott, or whatever system ends up looking to be best for you.  Options are limited overseas and exchanging through II or RCI not a very workable if you want to go to specific places at set times.  Assume your only options for overseas are going to be inside the system you own in and even then it might or might not work out for you.  


Binaryslave said:


> Hi there. There are 4 of us; myself, wife, 15 year old son and 9 year old daughter.
> 
> We typically eat out on vacation. I'm sort of a foodie and like trying different foods.
> 
> ...


There are good sales people but in many cases they put the Con in Conman.  Being tied to the school calendar makes timesharing tough but it can be workable if you plan ahead and are flexible.


----------



## drlee (Mar 30, 2021)

If you end up keeping your purchase, for whatever reason, 2000 points will get you 6000 every three years. (last year's banked, this year's 2000 and next year's borrowed.) This will get you one premium (view and size) week in Hawaii, and maybe two weeks elsewhere in the "off" season. So for sure your sales rep was exaggerating a bit. Many have suggested getting into Marriott by purchasing a resale week somewhere. The downside is that you can't elect points for the week without paying a bunch, but the upsides are: low initial cost, ability to use in home (purchased) resort every year, ability to trade via interval all over the system If you purchase a two bedroom with lock off, you can split and trade for two weeks. There is an upgrade fee to trade into a larger unit than you deposit, and a transaction fee for the trade. So yes thr=e points ultimately can provide much more flexibility, but for that same $20,000 you can own a week almost anywhere with a premium view, including Hawaii with an excellent trade value. Plus if you were unable to travel, you can rent for enough to cover your fees for the year. One last point. You will pay $1200 a year or so for maintenance fees on those points whether you use them or not. Yes, maintenance fees on weeks will be higher than on 2000 points, but your usage or rental capability would be every year. Many of us have been longtime MVCI owners in various makeups, and are happy with it. Just want you to be fully knowledgeable before committing to such a large outlay. Especially at more than $14 a point.


----------



## BreakingAway (Mar 30, 2021)

I would like to compliment the OP for starting this thread and his openness to feedback. There is a wealth of information among those who are active on TUG forums. I have been a Marriott owner for almost 20 years and I continue to learn new things here and relearn things that I forgot.  We can be fairly direct at times, but I appreciate it...at times .  So, my thanks to those who post and those who reply.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 30, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Wow, what a silly comment. Perhaps it applies to you, however, many of us use II getaways and love them. I use 4-6 per year, fantastic value. Perhaps the cancel zeal got the better of you.


Well if you want to buy developer points the way OP did to get this "fantastic" benefit, go for it! Anyone can buy a free timeshare for this perk.


----------



## ahdah (Mar 30, 2021)

Rescind NOW!  You should go on TUGG and find out everything you need to know and then decide if points is what you want.  I did the same thing years ago, but the next morning I wrote a letter and went to the post office and cancelled my purchase.  I sold or gave away my silver weeks and I have only purchased platinum weeks, with no points.  I bought 2 3 bedroom platinum weeks at SurfWatch for what you spent on 2000 points.  It would take 5000 points to rent my 3 bedroom villa in July.  My philosophy is to buy where you want to go in the season you want to travel.  If I can't use my week, then I can rent it and use the money to go somewhere else.  There are so many options,  take the time to decide what you want.  Good luck.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 30, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> Hi there. There are 4 of us; myself, wife, 15 year old son and 9 year old daughter.
> 
> We typically eat out on vacation. I'm sort of a foodie and like trying different foods.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you will want a 2BR unit and that being the case the 2000 points you purchased won’t get you very far.
For example, I am looking at booking a 2BR in Palm beach late October or November and that starts at 3750 points.

Have you considered buying a resale week to exchange on II?
There are pluses and minuses to both weeks and points.
Some pluses to weeks are when you exchange on interval you are not limited to just MVC properties or locations, if you buy a lock off you can get 2 weeks for the one maintenance fee (there are extra charges for locking off, 2 exchange fees, unit upsize fees but it’s still a great deal) but if you can plan in advance and put in requests early you can get some great exchanges. Especially as the kids hit HS it may be harder to travel except on breaks.
If you buy a Marriott resale week you get Marriott priority exchanging on II.
With living in FL there are several MVC resorts so on years you want to save you could do a staycation on your ownership week or lockoff and exchange near to home( and still have another deposited unit).
Downside is you are getting full weeks only and it is never guaranteed that you will get the exchange you want (but it’s not guaranteed you can book what you want with points either).
You also can’t choose your view with II- but even with points what MVC considers “ocean view” might not give a great view. 
Another downside is if you buy an MVC resale week you can’t enroll in the points program without a considerable points purchase and you can’t rent points either.
I owned one gold Harbour Lake (Orlando) week for years and have had so many great trips exchanging on II.  Only added points 5 years ago.


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 30, 2021)

Just to add my two cents to the discussion.  OP seems to feel that earning Bonvoy points is important.  Assuming this came from the salesman, although I am not sure the skin in that game, this too can be looked at with skepticism.  There are a good deal many credit cards out there that earn travel points, I want to know what's in your wallet?  Maybe not bonvoy.


----------



## berretta (Mar 31, 2021)

we have marriott destination points related to a desert springs villa 1 purchase. i think we have 3200 per year.  everything is paid off and up to date.  i am at a loss of where to sell the points.  We are no longer using them and it is time to sell.  any advice appreciated


----------



## RebV (Mar 31, 2021)

I do not want to pile on, but I had a similar experience that I can share.  We recently bought 2,000 points at a Hilton Head presentation.  We got a better deal than you, but I still rescinded with advice from the great people here.  I can tell you without a doubt that 2,000 points will not get you the ability to do what you want to do.  Your bucket list trips will take many more points--like double at least.  You are much better off buying points resale (they are about $6 with all of the fees added) or renting points or just weeks.  I suggest you do a lot more research and think about how you want to vacation.  Honestly, if you are not up to a lot of learning and trading, just flat out renting is best.  Even with points, there is a game to be played in order to get what you want.  For example, I am looking to rents points from someone now so I can go to Hawaii and she cannot find any availability using her gobs of points.  So when they tell you there is a ton of flexibility and you are in charge of your own ship, it is not true.  You still need to plan way out for the popular destinations or keep looking and working the system.  A small amount of points gets you into the game, but to really take advantage of the program, in my opinion, you need at least 7,000 points to get the most out of your dollar.  Ask yourself if you want to spend this much and put a lot of time into maximizing your vacations.  If you do, then go for it.  If you do not have patience and flexibility, it may be best to use your vacation dollars renting or purchasing a deeded week somewhere.  If you want a deeded week, those are super inexpensive right now.  You can pick up a good trader and probably be better off than purchasing 2,000 points.  To rescind, look at your paperwork.  There is a number to call and email.  I emailed and sent a certified letter.  Very easy.  Good luck.  Trust the people here--many have been doing this for a very long time and know the ins and outs of the system.


----------



## RebV (Mar 31, 2021)

I have to add that I do like the Bonvoy points but they really are not that big of a deal.  I put a lot of stuff on my card for business so we get a lot of points.  I save them for high value locations and can get a few nights a year for free--maybe a long weekend somewhere nice.  The real value is getting to Platinum status, in my opinion.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 31, 2021)

berretta said:


> we have marriott destination points related to a desert springs villa 1 purchase. i think we have 3200 per year.  everything is paid off and up to date.  i am at a loss of where to sell the points.  We are no longer using them and it is time to sell.  any advice appreciated





TUG has a section called "Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals".  You can place your Desert Spring Villa advertisement there and I'm confident someone will take it off of your hands as long as it is fully paid off.

When you find a taker you can use LT Transfers and they will handle the paperwork and transfer for you:    www.LTTransfers.com

It should be a very easy transaction because DSV 1 does not have to go thru Marriott's first right of refusal process.

Best of luck!



.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 31, 2021)

berretta said:


> we have marriott destination points related to a desert springs villa 1 purchase. i think we have 3200 per year.  everything is paid off and up to date.  i am at a loss of where to sell the points.  We are no longer using them and it is time to sell.  any advice appreciated


You cannot sell the points; the enrollment in Marriott's Destination Club is not transferrable.  You can sell the underlying unit.

If it is platinum (high) season, you can get a couple thousand dollars for it; use the TUG Marketplace https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx or www.redweek.com. 

Other seasons are giveaways.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2021)

berretta said:


> we have marriott destination points related to a desert springs villa 1 purchase. i think we have 3200 per year.  everything is paid off and up to date.  i am at a loss of where to sell the points.  We are no longer using them and it is time to sell.  any advice appreciated



You can rent destination points you already have that you cannot use to someone else. You will have to sell the underlying Desert Springs timeshare (or give it away) to someone else using TUG, a realtor, etc. Renting your points you have not used will at least pay for the maintenance fees so you are not out money each year, if you can rent them, until the Desert Springs sells.


----------



## ffxjack (Mar 31, 2021)

berretta said:


> we have marriott destination points related to a desert springs villa 1 purchase. i think we have 3200 per year.  everything is paid off and up to date.  i am at a loss of where to sell the points.  We are no longer using them and it is time to sell.  any advice appreciated



I am thinking about buying almost that exact amount once I rescind my direct from developer purchase. Although I enrolled my week years ago under some kind of promotional package, I’ve always used my own week since and have zero experience with points system despite paying club dues annually. I’m wondering if some kind of hybrid model makes sense for me.

If you to rent me your points, we can both see if the points system works for us! Who knows, maybe I will just rent from you and you can make some profit annually.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> I am thinking about buying almost that exact amount once I rescind my direct from developer purchase. Although I enrolled my week years ago under some kind of promotional package, I’ve always used my own week since and have zero experience with points system despite paying club dues annually. I’m wondering if some kind of hybrid model makes sense for me.
> 
> If you to rent me your points, we can both see if the points system works for us! Who knows, maybe I will just rent from you and you can make some profit annually.



There are more benefits to club dues than merely using points. It also saves you on lockoff fees, and makes Marriott to Marriott brand trades free in II, and retrades as well. Maybe you have not used II also?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2021)

If I were the OP and saved that much on a retail purchase and rescinded (which hopefully he did on time), I would buy a couple of great Marriott weeks with low MF's and high trading power.  Definitely platinum units, lockoffs, like Marriott's Grand Chateau or any 2 bed lockoff in Palm Desert, and there are many more choices.  Lock them off for two deposits.  

I love Marriott for trading purposes and actually only own Marriott's Willow Ridge in Branson.  

What you can do with those two units is maybe take a great opportunity to convert those to Marriott points.  This is something I may do in the future.  I would buy better units than Willow Ridge to do it, but I am hoping, dreaming, that some day, Marriott will let me get my weeks into DC for a great price via a very small purchase.  

Vistana is already doing that very thing.  Vistana has great offers for those of us who own lowly weeks not in options.  I wasn't tempted by that one, but I would be very tempted with a Marriott offer.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 31, 2021)

ffxjack,
to add to what Steve wrote-


Steve Fatula said:


> There are more benefits to club dues than merely using points. It also saves you on lockoff fees, and makes Marriott to Marriott brand trades free in II, and retrades as well. Maybe you have not used II also?


PDC club Dues cover your II membership.
In my hands enrolling my week saved money- considering II membership, lock off fee, 2 exchange fees, possibly eplus...


----------



## ffxjack (Mar 31, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Maybe you have not used II also?



Correct. I’ve had bonus II weeks of some sort but never able to find what I was looking for on the infrequent occasions I’ve tried. I’ve never turned in my week since the weeks I wanted were always premium destinations in peak seasons and not available when I was booking.

Other than renting my week via Redweek, renting weeks via Redweek, and once having someone use their points to rent me a week, I have little experience with timeshares.

I enrolled my week thinking I will turn my high demand platinum week into two shouIder season weeks once we’re not tied to the school calendar. I’m not sure what else my membership can really get me otherwise (though they always make it seem so easy and economical during those sales presentations).


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 31, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> Correct. I’ve had bonus II weeks of some sort but never able to find what I was looking for on the infrequent occasions I’ve tried. I’ve never turned in my week since the weeks I wanted were always premium destinations in peak seasons and not available when I was booking.
> 
> Other than renting my week via Redweek, renting weeks via Redweek, and once having someone use their points to rent me a week, I have little experience with timeshares.
> 
> I enrolled my week thinking I will turn my high demand platinum week into two shouIder season weeks once we’re not tied to the school calendar. I’m not sure what else my membership can really get me otherwise (though they always make it seem so easy and economical during those sales presentations).


If you are just clicking exchange on II and searching for units you are only seeing what’s leftover after others have had their requests filled.
If you are hesitant to deposit your unit into II you can “request first” meaning you don’t deposit your week into II until your request has been fulfilled. You can modify or cancel the request along the way if you choose and that way still have control of your week to use or rent if your request doesn’t work out or you change your mind.
I have exchanged my gold season harbour lake (premiere resort not elite) to Hawaii twice, St Thomas, Disney Paris, Aruba, and all over the US by requesting early- 9 months to a year +


----------



## GrampaTim (Mar 31, 2021)

I would like to share two points:

1). I own 3 units at one resort. We originally bought the first many years ago from the developer back when prices were very low, resales were not out there, The sales people were totally focused on full disclosure and there was never any pressure. We were very satisfied with the purchase because we could afford it, and we knew we wanted to vacation there every year. Our next two were negotiated ( resales ). As our family grew, we needed the additional rooms. Every year we go back and now our many grandkids love this tradition and look forward to the next year when we can do it again. The advice, from the original salesperson, was "Trading can be an option but your real satisfaction comes when you buy into a place where you know. you want to vacation each year." Our friends who used the same advice in selecting their timeshares are all very happy with their annual trek to a relaxing plae they know and enjoy.

2). Before the pandemic hit, we bought a vacation package at a Marriott resort. We knew it included the "tour and pitch". Before going, I did my. research on what Marriott offers, and the resale pricing. When we arrived for the tour, we talked with the rep, I asked very direct and specific questions, and shared my knowledge of "market prices". It was all upbeat and positive. At the end of tour, the rep and his manager came in and gave us our credit ( to be used for a very nice dinner ), and thanked us for spending the time with them. They knew, since I had done my homework, there would be no sale that day . We have found that very few salespeople in the timeshare industry will give you a totally honest analysis of what they offer. Being prepared helps you avoid the pitfalls. What looks good in the presentation may not make it into the contract, and in reality it simply might not exist.

One thing you bring up is the expensive hotels for your vacations. Our timeshare often has rental days or weeks available to anyone. If you know where you want to stay, you can usually book online. Also, many do provide getaway packages. You get the full timeshare but at reasonable rates. During off season you can do even better. If you have that $24,000 now, set it into a separate savings account, and add $2,500 a year that you would pay in maintenance fees. Then shop online for good deals. It will be no different than the time you spend trying to find rooms through ii. You may also find some of those getaway opportunities online. The locations prefer to have the units filled, so good deals are often there. In fact, our trading company was RCI, and I often found units available to rent, but not open for trading ( or using our points ). They were the same units, same timeframe, but I had to "rent" them.

Everyone said to rescind.  That is because you have much to learn before you make a final decision.  You might as well save as much money as possible because in the end, whatever you buy will NOT have a resale value.  There is a lot of good in owning timeshares, but not in the pain you will endure if you overpay and have a need to unload your units while money is still owed.  A family member agreed to a $32,000 purchase, financed by the timeshare, with a total debt of over $65,000 plus maintenance fees of about $2,500 / year.  Health problems now prevent them from using those points ( which are only good for the year and then disappear ), they can't afford the debt which keeps them from moving to an assisted living facility, and even after resale of what they have, they would still owe about $30,000 to the developer.  That is how bad it can be.


----------



## ffxjack (Mar 31, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> If you are just clicking exchange and searching for units you are only seeing the leftover after others have had their requests filled.
> You can “request first”meaning you don’t deposit your week into II until your request has been fulfilled.


Tried on phone once but became antsy and eventually rented via vrbo or something as flights already booked for Maui over Christmas break last time I tried.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 31, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> Tried on phone once but became antsy and eventually rented via vrbo or something as flights already booked for Maui over Christmas break last time I tried.


No need to call- you place your request right online. There are video tutorials in the general discussion section of the II community to show you exactly how to do.  Very simple. But not something to do last minute once flights are booked because there is no guarantee- you would need a plan B in that instance. For MVC properties you would ideally request 13 months in advance since that is the earliest an owner would be depositing into II- I rarely hit that mark but often request 10 or11 months ahead.
I also own an enrolled lock off week and I find exchanging on II to be the most cost effective way to use my TS.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> Correct. I’ve had bonus II weeks of some sort but never able to find what I was looking for on the infrequent occasions I’ve tried. I’ve never turned in my week since the weeks I wanted were always premium destinations in peak seasons and not available when I was booking.
> 
> Other than renting my week via Redweek, renting weeks via Redweek, and once having someone use their points to rent me a week, I have little experience with timeshares.
> 
> I enrolled my week thinking I will turn my high demand platinum week into two shouIder season weeks once we’re not tied to the school calendar. I’m not sure what else my membership can really get me otherwise (though they always make it seem so easy and economical during those sales presentations).



We've gone all over the world on trades, and many of the nice US resorts as well. You can definitely get 2 shoulder season weeks, easily, or Hawaii most of the year, etc. Pamplemousse is absolutely correct, a single look into II will not give you the full picture. While I do not use on going searches for the most part, I (either me or software) look for trades I want without it, and often find them, but many times a day. But that's for very few people, most don't have the time or the IT skills. I have a number of times gotten trades before people who had ongoing searches, it appears they are processed either once or a few times a day in batches so sometimes you can beat them to it. It is not always the case II has only leftovers, but anything that shows up that is good doesn't usually stay long. Do as he says, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised and definitely lockoff and get 2 weeks for your one. Then you will get better vacation perhaps, and, use your fee you are already paying to your benefit.


----------



## ffxjack (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you all for the excellent advice!

I'll have to reread some of these threads when not on vacation and brain is only half functioning to figure out what works best for our situation. Instead of renting out my one week next time, perhaps I'll try II. However, since we likely would like to continue using our week the next few years, would renting points allow us to dabble in the Marriott Destinations program for our other vacations? I guess we're probably the minority owner on this forum who actually bought one place and did nothing but use it probably close to 75% of the time since owning it.

As for time/IT skills for highly productive searches, you're right about that. I will have to try and incentivize my CS aspiring son to write some kind of bot to do this for me instead of writing code to try and buy the latest sneaker when it drops. 

First thing is first, I need to rescind the points I bought a few days ago. It's interesting that the papers have 10d period for FL (where Marriott is based for contract purposes), 5d period on addendum for SC where I bought, and 7d period in the the addendum in the state I actually reside. One thing is for sure, it's crazy to buy anything of this magnitude with annual maintenance fees in the thousands on any kind of sales presentation. By the time of signing, you're just initially everything to leave. I do like some of the aspects of the program though and will look into renting points, maybe eventually buying resale, or maybe buying an efficient trader with a lockoff in II.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 2, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> Thank you all for the excellent advice!
> 
> I'll have to reread some of these threads when not on vacation and brain is only half functioning to figure out what works best for our situation. Instead of renting out my one week next time, perhaps I'll try II. However, since we likely would like to continue using our week the next few years, would renting points allow us to dabble in the Marriott Destinations program for our other vacations? I guess we're probably the minority owner on this forum who actually bought one place and did nothing but use it probably close to 75% of the time since owning it.
> 
> ...



The recession period is based strictly on the state where you made the purchase.  Doesn’t matter what your home state is or where the company is based.  So if you bought in South Carolina you only have 5 days to rescind.


----------



## rthib (Apr 2, 2021)

ffxjack said:


> I guess we're probably the minority owner on this forum who actually bought one place and did nothing but use it probably close to 75% of the time since owning it.


I am similar, I have two weeks both in places I love to go. That was my first rule of timeshare purchase, buy where you would be happy going and assume that everything else they mentioned in the sales pitch would disappear, would you still be happy going there.
I have enrolled weeks but started enjoying doing points stays, like the ability to confirm where I am going in advance. So my issue was do I use my week or convert to points.
Luckily last year prices tanked so I bought 1000 points resale to get me to executive level and 13mont window and then bought a super cheap resale at one of my home resorts that is a mirror of my developer purchase. That way I can either convert to points or now I can spend two weeks at favorite resort or stay one week and trade to II. Gives me best of both worlds.
I really like the points so I can do 5 nights stays, 10 nights (add onto a week) or like I just did, plan a special trip to Hawaii and mix points and weeks so we could plan things out a year in advance since it was a joint trip with others.


----------



## Binaryslave (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi all,

We sent email per rescind instructions prior to the 10 day period on our purchase from Florida.

We also sent a simple request to cancel letter via certified mail.

They received the letter yesterday. What are next steps to rescind? No one has contacted us yet. Should I also call someone?

Thank you


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2021)

All you can do is sit and wait.  Do not answer any phone calls from Marriott.  Don't call anyone.  Disappear.  After you are 100% sure that your rescind was successful you can start thinking about buying resale but not one moment before...

George


----------



## Binaryslave (Apr 2, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> All you can do is sit and wait.  Do not answer any phone calls from Marriott.  Don't call anyone.  Disappear.  After you are 100% sure that your rescind was successful you can start thinking about buying resale but not one moment before...
> 
> George



How long does it usually take to receive the refund? How do I know they won't play a game saying they didn't receive the email or certified letter?


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> How long does it usually take to receive the refund? How do I know they won't play a game saying they didn't receive the email or certified letter?


Question #1 - probably weeks, maybe many weeks.  Question #2 - if Post Office says they received it, that is all the proof you need. 

George


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 2, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> How long does it usually take to receive the refund? How do I know they won't play a game saying they didn't receive the email or certified letter?



keep your tracking and receipt from the post office.  That’s all the proof you need that they received it.

in Florida they have 20 days to process your refund from the date they receive the later.  Just wait and watch for the refund.  No reason to call or accept any call where they may try to talk you out of your recession.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 3, 2021)

And now that you actually rescinded, at the last minute, everyone can now exhale. ;-)


----------



## californiagirl (Apr 4, 2021)

“And now that you actually rescinded, at the last minute, everyone can now exhale. ;-)”
TxTortoise you made me laugh, I have been following this thread to see if the OP rescinded or not!  

To the OP you did the right thing.  There really is no rush so take your time to completely understand what you really want and what works best for you.  As a Marriott owner of 22 years we have no regrets.  We have bought and sold several units over the years.  We have lasting memories with family and friends.  And anticipate more memories to come.  The best thing I did related to timeshares was finding Tug.  The wealth of knowledge and genuine attitude of community and helping others fulfill their vacation dreams is a bright spot in today’s society.  

Welcome to Tug!


----------



## 2rebecca (Apr 4, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> ...Really review the MVC points chart, *which changes EVERY YEAR btw*, and look at each resort for a date you are likely to want, to see what you really need Points wise. ....


Is this true?  I don‘t own Marriott, but have been researching the system and looking for a resale to purchase. I’ve been looking for a 2-bedroom weeks unit, but sat through the Marriott Points sales presentation earlier today.  When I said I don‘t like points because the points chart can change each year, I was told that the points chart for Resort “X” will NEVER change!   The sales manager—I think that was his title—said the same thing.  They claimed when resort “Z” is built, a 2-bedroom villa might start at a higher points value there, but a 2-bedroom at resort “X” will always cost the same points as today.  Does anyone have a copy of an older points value chart that I can compare to the 2021 version above?  I know I’ve seen increases in one point system, and I thought it was Marriott, but I couldn’t be certain.  The sales folks were pretty convincing and had me questioning myself on this point. I did the research in 2019 pre-pandemic, so it is possible I‘m mixing up the different systems!  LOL!


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 4, 2021)

2rebecca said:


> Is this true?  I don‘t own Marriott, but have been researching the system and looking for a resale to purchase. I’ve been looking for a 2-bedroom weeks unit, but sat through the Marriott Points sales presentation earlier today.  When I said I don‘t like points because the points chart can change each year, I was told that the points chart for Resort “X” will NEVER change!   The sales manager—I think that was his title—said the same thing.  They claimed when resort “Z” is built, a 2-bedroom villa might start at a higher points value there, but a 2-bedroom at resort “X” will always cost the same points as today.  Does anyone have a copy of an older points value chart that I can compare to the 2021 version above?  I know I’ve seen increases in one point system, and I thought it was Marriott, but I couldn’t be certain.  The sales folks were pretty convincing and had me questioning myself on this point. I did the research in 2019 pre-pandemic, so it is possible I‘m mixing up the different systems!  LOL!


They will make small tweaks from year to year due to when holidays fall, etc, but as a general rule, they have stayed basically the same.   Here is a link to various years points charts.








						Vacation Club Points Charts
					

Marriott Vacation Club Points Chart Abound 2023 Points Chart 2023 Points Chart 2022 Points Chart 2021 Points Chart 2020 Points Chart 2019 Points Chart 2018 Points Chart 2017 Points Chart 201...




					vacationpointexchange.com
				




Further....here is what the Trust docs say on the matter....

Subject to the limited calendar adjustments described in this paragraph, any increase or decrease in the number of Points for Use required to reserve a designated Use Period pursuant to Association Delegee’s right to amend the Point Schedule as set forth above must be offset by a corresponding decrease or increase to the Points for Use for other Use Period(s) occurring during the same year as the designated Use Period. Points for Use for a given calendar year will fluctuate from year to year as a result of the number of weekends that occur during that year, leap years, the occurrence of “Week 53” as defined in the Component Declarations, and which day of the week a holiday occurs. As a result of these fluctuating factors and differing demand which occurs because of the calendar permutations, the number of Points for Use may fluctuate for a given Use Period; provided, however, that the Points for Use for a Use Period in a specific calendar year that has the same factors as another specific calendar year, may only be increased or decreased pursuant to the preceding paragraph. Any modification to the Point Schedule shall not require approval by the Beneficiaries.

Where Use Period is defined as ...
Use Period means the time period(s) of a day or consecutive days during which each Beneficiary is afforded the opportunity to reserve and use an Accommodation in accordance with the Trust Agreement, the Reservation Procedures, and the other Trust Plan Documents.

So I read that to say that if they increase one week at a resort during a calendar year, they have to decrease a different week at that same resort in that calendar year so the points needed for all weeks during the full year are the same.


----------



## Davidr (Apr 6, 2021)

Binaryslave said:


> We also signed up for Amex bonvoy brilliant card as we were told use it like a debit card pay it off rack up points. Use the bonvoy points for airfare and use my vacation club points for lodging. Does this plan make sense? I'm not much of a couponer so looking for what makes sense.


We have the original Marriott credit card.  It was a good value with the free night stay and bonus nights credit for status.  However, Bonvoy points transfer to airlines at 3 points to 1 mile.  I was looking at Delta rewards flights recently and they were @30k miles per seat.  That's 90k Bonvoy points per seat.  That's a @$350,000 worth of purchases on the credit card for 4 tickets.  We use credit cards for everything but I think Amex reward points or Chase Sapphire rewards or one of the airline credit cards will get you there faster.  I save the Bonvoy points for hotel stays.  YMMV


----------



## 2rebecca (Apr 6, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> They will make small tweaks from year to year due to when holidays fall, etc, but as a general rule, they have stayed basically the same.   Here is a link to various years points charts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  And, just to give credit where credit is due, the sales folks did say there could be the limited calendar adjustments described above.


----------

